# Rejected - Opening Day Altamaha Quota Hunt - Ducks



## BMKClemens (Oct 17, 2015)

I used 3 priorities and still did not get selected. Is this a good place where I can complain about it?


----------



## TireKicker (Oct 17, 2015)

And yet my friend applied with 0 points and got selected. I've never heard of getting Butler's Island with no priority points.

ETA: it wasn't opening day though


----------



## Mars (Oct 17, 2015)

TireKicker said:


> And yet my friend applied with 0 points and got selected. I've never heard of getting Butler's Island with no priority points.
> 
> ETA: it wasn't opening day though



I got drawn for the 7th hunt with no points.


----------



## bcspinks89 (Oct 17, 2015)

i got drawn for 10th hunt(jan 30) with only 1 point.


----------



## Beta Tau789 (Oct 18, 2015)

I only select the first and second Butler. I just priority point up till I get in.


----------



## across the river (Oct 18, 2015)

BMKClemens said:


> I used 3 priorities and still did not get selected. Is this a good place where I can complain about it?



Wait until you get selected, go down there, kill nothing, and watch people sky bust all morning.  You will have plenty of time to complain then.


----------



## Seminole Brooks (Oct 19, 2015)

ALTAMAHA (BUTLER ISLAND) - 1st Hunt

100% (1)    7 points
100% (16)  6 points
30% (23)    5 points
0% (33)      4 points
0% (49)      3 points
0% (73)      2 points
0% (120)    1 point
0% (372)    0 points



This info is straight off the DNR quota hunt selection odds.


----------



## GSURugger (Oct 19, 2015)

across the river said:


> Wait until you get selected, go down there, kill nothing, and watch people sky bust all morning.  You will have plenty of time to complain then.



This


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 19, 2015)

I haven't won a single draw with the DNR this year.  I am feeling as rejected as a red headed step child.  I say we investigate the DNR!


----------



## kevbo3333 (Oct 19, 2015)

Put in for a nwr quota hunt. It's straight lottery so you don't have to worry about building points. They have better hunts IMO


----------



## awoods (Oct 19, 2015)

kevbo3333 said:


> Put in for a nwr quota hunt. It's straight lottery so you don't have to worry about building points. They have better hunts IMO



I agree, they take a little more effort to be entered (and I think are a bit lesser known). So maybe not as many apply, and even hunt/fish them. I got picked for one in January.


----------



## sasmojoe (Oct 19, 2015)

You ain't missing nothing


----------



## drdarby45 (Oct 19, 2015)

I went for the first and last time last January. It was stupid. Killed one spoonie. I'll never waste my time doing that again


----------



## browningboy84 (Oct 19, 2015)

Opening Day weekend in November is pretty good. My two buddies and I limited out. We went as far back as we could on our spot. We humped in some serious dekes. We set up 4 dozen dekes, 2 quiver feeder butts, and 3 mojos. Then we picked our shots, and actually had birds get skybusted at, then circled our spread 4-5 times and would slip in. 

   Skybusters over there are serious pains in the CensoredCensoredCensored, though. I only go with two of my buddies, because we hunt smart, and usually shoot less than a box apiece, but we pick our shots, and hunt smart. After the first 3 hunts, it pretty much sucks.


----------



## FOD (Oct 20, 2015)

If you want to go, get there early and put your name on the list as a walk on.


----------



## bcspinks89 (Oct 21, 2015)

when me and my cousin went last year on the last sat of the season, we had a great time, limited out of ringers and a blue bill.


----------



## TireKicker (Oct 21, 2015)

browningboy84 said:


> Opening Day weekend in November is pretty good. My two buddies and I limited out. We went as far back as we could on our spot. We humped in some serious dekes. We set up 4 dozen dekes, 2 quiver feeder butts, and 3 mojos. Then we picked our shots, and actually had birds get skybusted at, then circled our spread 4-5 times and would slip in.
> 
> Skybusters over there are serious pains in the CensoredCensoredCensored, though. I only go with two of my buddies, because we hunt smart, *and usually shoot less than a box apiece*, but we pick our shots, and hunt smart. After the first 3 hunts, it pretty much sucks.


 Are there times when you go duck hunting and shoot more than 1 box? You know the limit is 6


----------



## emusmacker (Oct 27, 2015)

The 2 times we were drawn we had a good time.  Ended up killing 3 the 1st time and 5 the 2nd but only found 3.  Had several other groups limit or kill at least 8 to 10.  So I guess that's about as good as it will get in Ga anyway and it's a change of scenery.  went to Guntersville last yr and only shot 2 so does that make Guntersville a sucky place for ducks?


----------



## bradleyjanes06 (Nov 10, 2015)

Used 6 points to get drawn for the last hunt on oconee wma pond 3.  Hoping since we can hunt past 12 that day we will bust some trying to come in to relax that afternoon


----------



## mcarge (Nov 21, 2015)

This is a funny post; wait until you get selected and draw a blind with ZERO birds. You can wait six years and not pull the trigger or you can go standby any Saturday of the season and shoot a limit...its completely luck of the draw. If you have nowhere else to go then it could be worth the gamble; otherwise I would head to North Dakota


----------



## jasper181 (Nov 23, 2015)

I wouldn't waste 1 point on it, until the guys running the show actually put some effort into the place it will never live up to its potential. Besides that there just hasn't been a migration to speak of down that way yet.


----------



## homey (Nov 23, 2015)

*Altamaha*

As a local I can tell you there wasn't as much shooting this year as normally.
One more thing for the reason you don't get drawn.....a lot of DNR employees hunt there on opening day. Imagine that!!!
The whole Altamaha WMA is neglected except Butler Isl. Why you ask? That's the only place that tracks numbers. Now that the DNR hunt is over they will start mowing some other areas as they didn't do it so the only place for birds was...wait for it...Butler Isl.


----------



## GobbleAndGrunt78 (Nov 23, 2015)

A group of 7 of us killed 3 teal & one hooded merg...don't waste your time


----------

